# Wd10ears Vs Wd10eads Vs Wd10eavs



## rjp1990 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello all, first post! 

I am looking to upgrade my HDD in my unit soon, and would like to know if anyone has had any problems with the following western digital drives.

It's basically a toss up between all of these
WD10EARS VS WD10EADS VS WD10EAVS


I have heard that some drives have HANG issues, could anyone please share some insight?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Answers to your questions plus a lot more are all covered in bkdtv's excellent Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ sticky.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

A tip: Just search that thread for each of the drive models. The last few posts may be relevant.

However the table of drives in the first post is kept up to date so should be the primary authority.


----------

